# Steam Game gebraucht gekauft, cd key reset



## Maggats (7. November 2008)

habe mir bei amazon "the orange box" gebraucht gekauft.
leider fehlt der steam acc/passwort und der cd key ist bereits auf einem anderen account registriert.

habe direkt mal eine anfrage an den steam support gesendet (inkl. bild vom key und der rechnung)

hatte den how to text aber nur überflogen, jetzt hab ich gelesen das die cd keys bei gebraucht gekauften games nicht resetten. google spuckt aber 2 verschiedene meinungen aus. die einen sagen steam muß den key resetten weil es gegen das deutsche recht verstoßen würde. die anderen sagen das was ich befürchte: kein reset, pech gehabt. 
also was stimmt? hat jemand erfahrungen damit gesammelt? 

desweiteren würde ich noch gerne wissen wie lange es in etwa dauert, bis sich der steam support mal meldet, 24 h sind jedenfalls schon um

die letzte option wäre das game einfach zurückzusenden, wobei ich noch klären muß wer für den versand aufkommt.


----------



## kays (7. November 2008)

Ist es nicht verboten seinen Steam Account zu verkaufen ? ich glaube da mal was drüber gelesen zu haben. Wenn das so sein sollte wird dir der Support auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## jetztaber (7. November 2008)

Da lang bitte und bis nach unten lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/29095-s-steam-account.html 

Vielen Dank für das aufmerksame Interesse an den AGB von Steam.


----------



## kays (7. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Da lang bitte und bis nach unten lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/29095-s-steam-account.html
> 
> Vielen Dank für das aufmerksame Interesse an den AGB von Steam.



jetzt weiß ich wieder so ich das gelesen habe


----------



## jetztaber (7. November 2008)

@ kays


----------



## Maggats (8. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Da lang bitte und bis nach unten lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/29095-s-steam-account.html
> 
> Vielen Dank für das aufmerksame Interesse an den AGB von Steam.



alles klar, dann schick ich den mist am montag zurück


----------



## jetztaber (8. November 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> alles klar, dann schick ich den mist am montag zurück



Ja, hast recht. Ich persönlich stelle mir die Frage, warum die das überhaupt anbieten. Ist schon ziemlich frech von denen, sich noch dazu hinter Amazon zu verstecken.


----------



## Maggats (10. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ja, hast recht. Ich persönlich stelle mir die Frage, warum die das überhaupt anbieten. Ist schon ziemlich frech von denen, sich noch dazu hinter Amazon zu verstecken.



das ist eine sehr gute frage, zumal der verkäufer einen games laden in kiel hat. sowas hätte er wissen müssen.

hab heute eine antwort vom steam support bekommen:



> Ein Mitarbeiter unseres Supportteams hat auf Ihre Frage geantwortet - die Antwort lautet:
> 
> Hallo Maggats,
> 
> ...


zumindest gehe ich ohne jeglichen geldverlust aus der sache raus, ich soll laut verkaufer alles zurückerstattet bekommen.


----------



## kays (10. November 2008)

Erzählt wird viel. Aber hätte er wirklich wissen müssen


----------

